# Just thought I'd show you.



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

I just thought I'd share some pictures of my goats, taken this afternoon.
They weren't being very cooperative, but I finally got some that show some of them pretty well.
Here's Annabelle, with her son Chip in the background.

Here's Annabelle's daughter and Chip's sister, Charlotte. Their triplet sister, Chloe, refused to pose whatsoever!

Here's Annabelle's older daughter, Bailey. Bailey's pregnant and due in late February into March.

Here's Bailey's twin sister, my former bottle baby, Bianca.

Here's Andi, also pregnant and due late February into March.

And here's Chester, hopping around like crazy and pretty much demanding his picture be taken, too!

I hope you don't mind me sharing. I just couldn't resist!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all very cute and thank you for sharing! We lLOVE pictures around here!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are adorable!! Very pretty goaties, and very cute wabbit .


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable babies- hug them for me- waaaaaaaa! I want some babies too.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! And don't worry enjoytheride, those babies get plenty of hugs! They are the friendliest babies I've had (aside from Bianca, I think she thinks she's still a bottle baby!)! :lol:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some nice goats! And a nice rabbit.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They're really cute! Thanks for sharing. I love the pic of Charlotte!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh very nice!! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute critters you got there...love the bun bun!!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute piccies!! Is the bunny part boer? lol...has just about the same color as your goaties!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah! That is funny . He does have that same coloring.
Does your bunny live in with your goats?


----------

